# is it possible



## username812 (Apr 11, 2006)

to wire a CMF fan without an adapter, i have other plugs just not adapters, the fan says 12v DC


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 12, 2006)

you must use adapter for 12v dc fan.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 12, 2006)

Here is a how to that B. Grunt did for the forum. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2592


----------



## username812 (Apr 12, 2006)

alright thanks


----------



## massproducer (Apr 14, 2006)

You can get a dc adaptor at home depot or similar stores or you can always get one on ebay.


----------



## username812 (Apr 14, 2006)

do you know how much the cheapest one would cost me?


----------



## massproducer (Apr 14, 2006)

I just looked on ebay and they costed around $10 brand new, so I can not see them costing any more then this at home depot or somewhere like that.  i like to get a lot off of ebay because I then never have to answer any questions or anything.  Not that this would raise any suspections, i am just an ebay junkie, check it out, you can find anything for pretty cheap.


----------

